# Name of this chord xx645x



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

I have difficulty with this one, it's part of Credence Clearwater song.

Thanks


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's essentially G#B E is a E major chord!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

According to my chord namer software...

With all strings played:

Search for finger pattern = {0 0 6 4 5 0}: 6 results found.

Esus4addb11add12 .....E Suspended 4th Add Flat 11th Add 12th
Esus4addb11 ...............E Suspended 4th Add Flat 11th
Eadd4add12 ................E Major Add 4th Add 12th
Eadd4 ..........................E Major Add 4th
AM7sus2/E .................A/E Major 7th Suspended 2nd
B13sus4/E ..................B/E 13th Suspended 4th

With the other (unfretted) 3 strings muted:

Search for finger pattern = {x x 6 4 5 x}: 3 results found.

Abm#5 ............Ab Minor Sharp 5th
B6sus4/Ab ......B/Ab 6th Suspended 4th
E/Ab ...............E/Ab Major

IMO...Pick a chord name that you can memorize and brag about.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Lola said:


> It's essentially G#B E is a E major chord!


Thanks for that, odd, the following chord is an E at the ninth fret.

I hate guitars.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It's a E major triad, from the C shape bar chord. It's a very useful shape that you'll come across a lot. I often use it for F major (Sultans of Swing) and for G major (Gravity). I often arpeggiate it in major flavoured solos.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> It's essentially G#B E is a E major chord!


Yep, 1st inversion E chord


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Bar the 4th fret and bring your pinky up to 5th string 7th fret to complete the C shape E bar chord.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone, much easier to play it barred at the fourth fret but it became what I always called a C#m7.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

This guy has the right idea.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Bastille day said:


> Thanks everyone, much easier to play it barred at the fourth fret but it became what I would call a C#m7.


You need to add you pinky to the 7th fret on the A string. 

076454
Or
X76454


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Also, if you want to spice it up Fogerty loved the 7 chord. 

076750
Or
X7675X


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> It's a E major triad, from the C shape bar chord. It's a very useful shape that you'll come across a lot. I often use it for F major (Sultans of Swing) and for G major (Gravity). I often arpeggiate it in major flavoured solos.


This ^

I like using these, for a lack of a better term, inversions..to sound different from our other guitarist...

Same as, when he plays a normal D chord, ill play the full C-chord shape except on the base it on the third fret...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> This ^
> 
> I like using these, for a lack of a better term, inversions..to sound different from our other guitarist...
> 
> Same as, when he plays a normal D chord, ill play the full C-chord shape except on the base it on the third fret...


Merle Haggard did this a lot to compliment his acoustic rhythm player. 

I use 0 11 9 9 9 x as my E chord quite often. Or x7555x for a C, etc.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex said:


> Yep, 1st inversion E chord


The first inversion is a very useful chord. Known for its ability to be less powerful than a root position chord but not a whimp!! The whimp is the 2nd inversion chord. And the rebel is the 3rd inversion dom7 chord. 

Add a 5th string 5th fret note and you've got the 3rd inversion E7. Piles of dissonance.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lola said:


> It's essentially G#B E is a E major chord!


An E major triad inverted to be nit-picky


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Bastille day said:


> Thanks everyone, much easier to play it barred at the fourth fret but it became what I always called a C#m7.


It's important that you understand the distinction between the C#m7 and the 1st inversion E chord you described. Another forum member suggested this book about 15 years ago and would highly recommend it. Understanding intervals, inversions and chord construction will help tremendously. The book has exercises and gets more difficult as you progress. Actually, I''m going to revisit as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Alex said:


> It's important that you understand the distinction between the C#m7 and the 1st inversion E chord you described. Another forum member suggested this book about 15 years ago and would highly recommend it. Understanding intervals, inversions and chord construction will help tremendously. The book has exercises and gets more difficult as you progress. Actually, I''m going to revisit as well. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 32681


The difference is the low note. The C note vs the E note on the 7th fret that is omitted in the triad, yet should be there for the full chord.

It's that one note that makes an open C different from an open Am7


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for that, my attempt at learning chord structure a while back didn't last long. Thanks for the book idea Alex, I already have a few books that likely have similar information. Looking at chords a bit different now.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> It's essentially G#B E is a E major chord!


Good to see you getting your theory chops together Lola. Makes a huge difference doesn't it!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------

